# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Best Shoot & Looter?

## FruitFlavouredApple

As of late, Shoot & Looter's have been my game of choice, Which do you think is the best in this genre?

At the moment I am playing the hell out of Anthem. (Give it time folks, It'll come good)

----------


## Kenneth

I liked Destiny 1 Vault of Glass patch a ton but once the first expansion didn't include a new raid I never went back. 

To me the ideal shoot and loot has not come out yet. I wish Sea of Thieves, Dark Zones in Division, Destiny Raids, Capital Cities of like WoW, Graphics of Overwatch, and some amazing lore, all got combined into a pot and mad the perfect loot and shoot

----------


## tonnyken

I am experiencing, leaving here a month later to return to the evaluation
candy crush soda

----------


## EldoradoGG

The Borderlands series seem to hit that spot for me.

----------


## dark9081

Borderlands/ Destiny.

----------


## egirl

I personally find the borderland series a really good looter shooter. However I think the 3rd one wasn't as great as the 2nd one! You'd be able to get a lot of hours in Borderlands 2 if you don't have it yet

----------

